# Problema con diseño limitador de audio



## GustyArte (Jul 10, 2008)

Hola gente, como andan...
Estoy teniendo un problema con este circuito en si, lo simule y funciona joya, pero al armarlo no anda, audio tiene, indican los leds los picos de audio pero no limita el sonido, deja pasar los niveles altos de audio.

La verdad que me inclino a la parte de los diodos, modifique la resistencia pero no hay caso, no funciona.
Cambie los operacionales y nada.


Alguien sabe que puede pasar? 

Gracias!


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 10, 2008)

GustyArte dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente, como andan...
> Estoy teniendo un problema con este circuito en si, lo simule y funciona joya,


El circuito esta bien. Solamente por una cuestion de sensibilidad de ajuste seria mejor que el preset de 10k  fuera mas bajo (2.2k) o la resistencia de 390 ohm mas alta (1.2k)



> pero al armarlo no anda, audio tiene, indican los leds los picos de audio pero no limita el sonido, deja pasar los niveles altos de audio.


Ajustaste el preset?



> La verdad que me inclino a la parte de los diodos, modifique la resistencia pero no hay caso, no funciona.
> Cambie los operacionales y nada.


? ? Que esperas que pase cambiando cambiando componentes a ciegas? 



> Alguien sabe que puede pasar?


No puede saberse porque no decis nada util.  Obviamente, si no es el preset mal ajustado hay un error de conexion o integrado quemado accidentalmente.


----------



## GustyArte (Jul 10, 2008)

Hola, muchas gracias por responder



> Ajustaste el preset?


Si, los dos, el de 50k ajusta la entrada, el de 10k la limitacion, el primero satura si me paso, el segundo (10k) ajusta la sensibilidad, funcionan los leds correctamente con los niveles de audio, pero no surge efecto en el sonido.



> ? ? Que esperas que pase cambiando cambiando componentes a ciegas?


No es a ciegas, cambie los operacionales ya que pense q se pudo quemar alguno y los diodos que supuestamente limitan.
Me olvide de mencionar que reemplace el 1458 por un Tl072, tambien por un TL082 y con los dos funciona de la misma manera, sera ese el motivo por el cual no funciona?, ya que el 1458 no consegui en mi ciudad.

Gracias y disculpen las molestias


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 10, 2008)

GustyArte dijo:
			
		

> > Ajustaste el preset?
> 
> 
> Si, los dos, el de 50k ajusta la entrada, el de 10k la limitacion, el primero satura si me paso, el segundo (10k) ajusta la sensibilidad, funcionan los leds correctamente con los niveles de audio, pero no surge efecto en el sonido.



Ese circuito (funcionando bien) recorta la señal a +- 0.7 V ,  si ese nivel de salida IGUAL te satura la etapa siguiente, entonces tenes que agregar un divisor resistivo+operacional.

El preset de 50K es para acondicionar el nivel de audio a la etapa limitadora (que tiene ganancia 5.1).          

El de 10K esta solamente para calibrar el indicador. 
Las "clipper stage" e "inverting amplificadorfier" tienen que tener la MISMA ganancia.  Ni bien sean diferentes, el "clipping detector" amplifica con ganancia 60 esa diferencia y se encianden los leds.
Si ese preset esta en cualquier parte, te va a indicar recorte aunque no lo haya, pero no modifica la limitacion de salida a +-0.7V 

Para el ajuste: 
- Saca los diodos de recorte e inyectale señal. 
- Move el preset de 10k hasta que los leds se apaguen.
- Volve a poner los diodos.
- End


Otra cosa.
Por mas que el circuito este recortando OK, si aumentas el volumen IGUAL vas a escuchar mas fuerte.


----------



## GustyArte (Jul 10, 2008)

La verdad usted es un groso, muchas gracias por los datos!

Despues cuento como me fue, gracias mil


----------



## crazysound (Jul 28, 2008)

Hola, cambia de circuito. Te recomiendo uno con LDR's.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2008)

Me parece que limitar con diodos es muy violento, el recorte sera audiblemente feo.

Mira este  datasheet de este integrado NE570 o SA571

http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/NE570-D.PDF

http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/AND8159-D.PDF

http://www.nxp.com/acrobat_download/applicationnotes/AN174.pdf


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 28, 2008)

Yo me pregunto que sera lo que quiere hacer. Porque el circuito era un limitador para un transmisor, donde la funcion es recortar los picos para no pasarse con la modulacion, no para usarlo de control automatico de volumen (funcion que no hace).


----------



## GustyArte (Jul 28, 2008)

Gracias por las respuestas.

Con respecto a hacerlo con ldr, el problema es q con picos rapidos de audio, responde de manera mas lenta.

Fogonazo, estoy usando esos integrados, pero caros y no funcionan muy bien, dejan pasar picos y eso afecta a lo que respecta modulacion al aire.

Eduardo: Justamente, intento que limite picos, pero lo medi y dejaba pasar igual.

Ahora estoy usando un circuito basado en fet y anda muy bien, para el que quiera despues lo posteo.

Gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 28, 2008)

GustyArte dijo:
			
		

> Eduardo: Justamente, intento que limite picos, pero lo medi y dejaba pasar igual.


Por curiosidad. Como lo mediste?


----------



## GustyArte (Jul 29, 2008)

Con un osciloscopio prestado y cuando lo devolvi, grabe con un editor de audio y miraba las ondas.
Con el nuevo diseño que tengo no deja escapar ningun pico de audio.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 29, 2008)

Te lo preguntaba porque es un circuito muy sencillo, con los 1N4148 en la realimentacion del operacional es imposible que la salida vaya mas alla del umbral de conduccion de los diodos.

La tarjeta de audio hay que usarla con cuidado, como se limitan las frecuencias al rango de audible y del filtro usado nunca sabemos nada (deberia ser Bessel si se quisiera minimizar la distorsion y seguro que no es) , ante un recorte tranquilamente la señal leida puede ser mas alta , sobre todo si hay activada alguna ecualizacion.


----------



## joseluisvergara (Abr 11, 2011)

hola a todos ...tengo un problema para armar el limitador o normalizador de audio del que hablan ustedes ...lo que pasa es que no he podido conseguir el circuito integrado tda 7284... vivo en colombia ...si alguno sabe donde lo puedo conseguir le agradeceria de antemano por su colaboracion....gracias


----------



## crimson (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola joseluisvergara ¿porqué no armás este? tiene componentes comunes y funciona muy bien, lo vengo haciendo hace bastante y tiene buen sonido y no te deja pasar ni un pico. Saludos C
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/limitador-volumen-proteger-potencias-18344/


----------



## Vitruvio (Abr 14, 2011)

Temo que existe una confusión en este hilo entre lo que es un compresor de audio y un limitador de audio.
Un compresor, puede utilizarse como limitador (configuración compleja), pero no al revés.
Un limitador, no es adecuado para proteger parlantes, ya que el recorte de la señal de audio aumenta el nivel de dc en baja frecuencia y la producción de armónicos de alta frecuencia, con el consecuente recalentamiento de los transductores.
El limitador es reglamentario en broadcast, pero lo mejor es que no actúe (justo antes del clip), para no degenerar la señal.
De modo que el limitador, el que genera este hilo, debe actuar al nivel permitido, pero previamente la señal debe ajustarse para que el limitador no actúe . Si esto da como resultado una señal débil, debe utilizarse un compresor antes, para aumentar el nivel rms de la señal sin deformarla (O deformarla proporcionalmente).


----------



## crimson (Abr 14, 2011)

Hola vitruvio, el aparatito éste no es un recortador, de los que usan un par de diodos para dar un corte abrupto a la señal, éste tipo de recortadores se usa donde la fidelidad no importa, por ejemplo, el  transceptor Yaesu FT 840 tiene en su sistema de procesamiento de audio un operacional y en su sistema de realimentación un par de diodos en antiparalelo, para que el nivel de señal no supere la caída de los diodos. La salida es, sí, recortada, pero como el filtro de banda lateral no deja pasar más de 2,7KHz no hay problema con la intelegibilidad de la palabra. Este limitador (del que está también la versión compresor, con nivel de disparo y ratio de compresión) trabaja variando la ganancia de un VCA (amplificadorcontrolado por tensión) y va bajando el volumen a medida que sobrepasa el punto de disparo de +4dBu, que es la referencia de máxima potencia para la mayoría de las potencias. No genera ninguna distorsión hasta +22dBu (la máxima salida que puede dar una consola estándar). Saludos C


----------



## Vitruvio (Abr 14, 2011)

Crimson, debo decir que no había visto el diagrama del limitador que propone en el documento de word. Es muy interesante y lo felicito por ese desarrollo. De hecho, si no es molestia, sería de sumo interés personal la versión compresor.
Esto descalifica en parte mi comentario, pero es una confusión muy común y ya la veía estirar el cuello, lo mismo que pensar que un limitador (recortador), puede proteger un transductor, cuando en verdad puede justamente contribuir a su destrucción.
Es un placer poder intercambiar ideas con usted.

GustyArte, por favor publique el circuito con Fet que menciona, así podemos saber porqué este si funciona...

Saludos


----------



## crimson (Abr 14, 2011)

Hola Vitruvio, es de la vilipendiada "Saber Electrónica", yo los uso hace rato, son económicos y fiables. La versión "Compresor" la tengo en la revista, pero no he conseguido el .pdf, mañana si puedo le saco algunas fotos al artículo y te lo paso. Saludos C


----------



## crimson (Abr 17, 2011)

Ya subí los datos del compresor aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/limitador-volumen-proteger-potencias-18344/
Saludos C


----------



## wilmerjavier (Abr 24, 2015)

Aqui hay un compresor de sonido espero les guste,
el remplazo directo del la3210 es el ka2220 saludes.....


----------



## leuss (Oct 20, 2015)

Muy interesante, el ka2220, como que se parece al tda7284, lo probaron.


----------



## Alexis0159 (Oct 24, 2015)

Amigos puedo usar el ka2224 para el control de volumen? Ya que no tengo el ka2220. Vi el datasheet de ambos y son similares. Saludos

edito: tengo entendido que si una señal muy alta ingresa en el IC a la salida es capaz de realzar un poco los graves como en las emisoras FM no? Si me equivoco corrijanme.


----------



## wilmerjavier (Oct 30, 2015)

Hola saludes a todos. aqui esta el pdf del la3210, mas adelante subiré un compresor limitador que hasta ahora de a dado muy buenos resultados.... saludes....


----------



## Alexis0159 (Oct 31, 2015)

Yo use el ba3308 tambien se usa en casseteras y tiene el ALC, ya lo tengo andando. 

Mi experiencia:

Puedo decir que mejora la calidad en las canciones sobretodo en las frecuencias bajas y altas como en la radio FM , viene a ser como un limitador de sonido automático dinámico bueno ya se que en las emisoras usan procesadores de sonido más complejos + un compresores.
Es la primera vez que experimento con estos circuitos yo era un poco ignorante que no sabia lo que era ALC, eh visto IC.S que tienen el título "Ecualizer amplifier with ALC" que tampoco se para que son xd.

Otra cosa es que no hay que meterle mucha señal al IC ya que 
aumentan las pausas algo asi.

Yo lo arme de otra forma con otros componentes distintos valor. 
Este es el diagrama original








Cuando pueda subo el diagrama que modifique a mi gusto .


Saludos gente.


----------



## Gatxan (Nov 2, 2015)

También tienes disponible el "hermano mayor" BA3312 que es algo mejor pues lleva un filtro para suprimir ruidos de la alimentación.
Si quieres que tenga una amplificación menos exagerada, puedes aumentar el valor de R3 y 4 de 39 Ohms hasta 500 Ohms o 1k, así no amplificará tanto el ruido de fondo entre canciones.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 1, 2015)

Hola a todos , como promesia es deuda atendendo a un pedido especial de Don wilmerjavier  subo aca un sensillo conpresor/limiter que funciona razonablemente bien mismo sendo sensillo       
La alimentación dese equipo debe sener fornida por un regulador 7812 (12 voltios bien regulados y filtrados) de modo a no tenermos  zunbidos molestos  en lo audio. 
!Desejo que le sea util !
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil y suerte en los desahollos !
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


​


----------

